# Imperial Fists - 4th Company



## Roth (Mar 25, 2011)

It has been suggested I start a WIP Log, so here is mine. These are pictures from a few months back that I posted on another 40k site as well, but it gives you an idea of the models I am working on.

Here is a plastic built chapter master who will us the same rules as Marneus Calgar









Here are some Vanguard Vet's built from scratch. I'm not a fan of too much metal in my models.



























Here is Imp Fist Calgar and some custom built Honour Guard, same thing not keen on the metal models. Emperor's Champion fills the role of Chapter Champion.




























Here are my scratch built Sternguard. Lot's of combi weapons. Forgive the awful Combi Flamer attempt, ran out of spares 





































Here is my Biker Captain and biker Command Squad.














































And this is the colour scheme I am applying. I've only really painted armour at the moment.







































I'll get some updated pics on when I can.

I'm currently scratch building a Thunderhawk too, so I'll get pictures up for that as well.

Anyway, let me know what you think. : )


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Some really nice models in there, especially the captain's trike. The only thing I have a problem with is all the fists sticking up off the back packs. Call me twisted, but from the right angle they look like they're modelled to have dicks growing out of their heads. Oh, and the chap with the heavy flamer looks like he can't see over it.:grin:


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Yeah, echo what fist's already said, those backpacks do look kinda dirty xD i think the vanguards look a little plain aswell, they look as though they need more decoration on them to me, great looking captians though, they're awesome!


----------



## Roth (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks guys, the dildo packs will look less dirty once the fists are painted and the highlighting brings up the shape of the fist.

As for the Vanguard... well The IF have always been less flamboyant more stoic in character, it seemed more in character to tone them down a bit.


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

Roth, some really nice conversions there mate. Simple but effective. Those fists on the packs though...ughhh, they just look wrong. When I first saw them I thought they had some kinda weird hats on, then I thought phallus! Not a good look, but hey, if you like them... :grin:

+rep for the bike and Commander. :good:


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Lots of nice stuff here! I also really like the weathering on the tanks. But I am with every one else on the fist packs.... just looks dirty. Maybe painted they look better.


----------

